# A Web Host Nightmare from Canaca.Com



## NightHawk (Mar 18, 2002)

A few years back I had my Web hosted by Canaca.com, & they were great.
Something happened with the last sale the company went through. What I was & still am still going through, can only be discribed as a living Nightmare.

A Company with almost 0 downtime & problems went to a very bad, no e-mail returned, Ph calls & messages ignored. My site was having problems, not letting me upload the weekly price & Produce changes.

The one time I did get through by Phone, I was talking to a Kid, the only person there on a week day. He found out enouth to say it was a problem with their server. Try again in 15 minutes ok? I said yes.

I went ahead in July and got another Web Host, a week had gone by, when I went to openSRS the registrar of my Domain names to plead my case.

I need access to my Domain names, so I can leave Canaca.Com to host with this new company. Canaca would not return e-mail or ph calls I told them. Without being able to get into my own Domain names, I can't let the new company in to change the server where my Web will be hosted.

In the end openSRS must have gotten through to Canaca.Com because Canaca.com sent me my Domain name user name & passwords. Can you believe a WPP can hold your Domain Names hostage? Well I sure learned a lot this time.

I gave up a lot of sales in produce that July, but the worst is yet to come. I gave up from Aug 02 to Dec02 to go with a host with brains. A loss in Web hosting money is not good for buisness, but I had to leave this fiascio at Canaca.Com

On Dec 5th I was made aware that Canaca.com had gone ahead and taken money out of our account for another year of hosting. Do you believe that? Well they are crooks & do have my Card #. That not changing card #s got me like it does many others.

This is the best part. I may lose. Yes I may lose to crooked Web Host all because they say they did not know why, I got my Domain Names back from them. Also they say they never got my e-mail from November, saying I DO NOT WANT YOU! Do not bill me.

The scary part is this is rampant all over the WWW. So be very careful & checkout the new WPP at the many sites used for reporting bad Web Host &, to have people like me, to let other people know about the crooks. Places like Canaca.Com give the whole industry a bad name. Since I was billed, I have written Canaca.Com 13 times. How many replies do you think I have had? That's right 0.

NightHawk


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Have you called your credit card company to deny payment of the charges? Did you keep copies of the emails you have sent? IMHO You need to keep docmentation in cases like this and try to stop payment from your credit card. But thanks for putting your review here. It may stop others from using that company.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There is a lot of the registration of domain name problems going on and you need to be very careful with whom you register because they can indeed hold your domain name hostage after the initial registration period. Read the fine print!! As for your credit card you can dispute the charge with your CC company if you did not authorize the charge. It is then up to the Canada.com to prove that you did approve the charge.


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 18, 2002)

I used a Debit card & they got the cash.

I have copies of every e-mail I ever tried to send them. I got phone records of my calls. I worked for 3 hours putting together everything I thought Visa would need to nail these crooks.

Then for a wake up. Visa does not care about debit cards they just sell the cards for banks to use. The bank did not take all my paper work they just took an afidavid. The bank seemed not to know about this kind of thing going on. One reason the crooks can get away with this kind of thing.

The bank put the money back in my account & cancled the cards. Told me I did not have to wory, that the bank would deny them the money & then the bank sent me a 45 day reminder, that the other party Canaca.Com could have their say. They can still steal my money you see.

This is not the first time this has happened. ZD-Net took money from my card for some 60 day free trial of their Tech Library. Only 3 days after the free trial started I had to Restore my Compaq. You got it lost Cookie. I wrote everyone I could at ZD including Jessie Burst to try and get my 60 day trial started again. After 60days those &%#@$* billed me 10.00 for the 3rd month. You see after 60 days I could not get anyone @ ZD to answer my e-mails. I got the 10 dollars back & 45 days later ZD got the 10 dollars back.

If this happens with the CANACA.COM thing I will raise hell like you have never seen on this group of Pirates. 

I'm not the Compaq driving Newbie I was back then. I will post their name allover the Civilized world. We need a lawsuit on this to set some kind of president.

Is MY Domain Name mine? Or is it who ever holds it Hostage?

Canaca.com has not written me back yet, it's as if they know they will get away with this allready. WebMasters need to take back the right to have their username & password to their Domain names.

What can I do? I am building a new box now & after I get everything built. I'm getting a new Debit card for $5.00

I wrote my new WPP and they advised me to write Canaca in NOV a full Month & let them know I did not want their service. After I was billed I wrote to ask for advice. Cancel your Debit card but after you do & get another, make sure & send it to us.

BULL I will pull the card I have at that time of reupping, if I want to stay with them. The problem is all these vendors & services have our card numbers. Ever hear of Go Daddy? Cheep, but if you try to reregister with another, they will clip you for 50 bucks.

Be careful with the Internet, the real World does not really know what's happening in here. So you have to be very careful when & who you trust your Debit & Credit cards with.

I have no $ in my debit account inconvient you bet. Canaca-Com please sue me! I have some very intresting thins to show the American people about you and many others.

Of course they won't do that they do they theiving by stelth they could not stand the light of a Jury trial.

Question everything & check them out Resellersratings.com ect. If they made you happy write these places & let them know if you like them or not. It seems everyone writes when they got ripped. Who writes when we got good service?

If they Canaca.Com gets my money I have 1 year of hosting & I won't let it go to waste, HOWTONOTGETRIPEDOFF.COM With their own servers LMAO. As long as I don't name Canaca.Com by name, I can link people over to the bad rap they( Canaca.com) has already with a help site that deals with good and bad WPP. 

I wish you luck, it's dog eat dog, without the same laws that protect us in our everyday lives. I do want to say that openSRS was a help to me in getting control of my names. I figure Canaca.com never answered any of their calls & e-mail as well. So they ruled in my favor. I had my names form Canaca.com the 3rd day (or openSRS) & my web site up & hosted with my new WPP the same day.

Never stop fighting, we can win in the end, if ZD thinks they made 10 dollars off me for nothing, I wonder if they figure how much they lost, when I started telling people about them, & still am telling about ZDnet ripping me off.

NightHawk


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

What a nightmare! Nighthawk, you should post that over at webhostingtalk.com forums. Sometimes that kind of exposure does get some action. A lot of people in the webhosting business will see it if you post there.

It's best to NOT use a debit card that links to your bank account for the reasons you described. It's recommended to have a credit card with a low limit that you use exclusively for online purchases, that way they can't get you for too much. And you can contest the charges with the credit card company.

I think also it's probably better to not have your domain name registered with the same company you have your webhosting with. That way you retain a little more control over your domain name.

Did you try sending Canaca registered/certified mail that they have to sign for? And you get a return receipt.

You could put up a web page that says something like:

"Is Canaca.com a crook?" As long as you just document what happened to you and say stuff like "in my opinion", you can put whatever you want. For example there's a site called:

http://www.ibeatbeneficial.com/ done by a lady who got ripped off by Beneficial Finance and I think it is just great!! The same principle as what happened to you, differnet names, different company, but theft and deception all the same.


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

In fact if you go to http://www.webhostingtalk.com, you can raise all kinds of heck there and also search for canaca and see what other dirt you can find.

This kind of stuff makes me angry as you can tell.


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

oops, I messed up the link. It is

http://www.webhostingtalk.com


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

NightHawk...

Interesting read.... I've read enough to see that you've gone thru a long nightmare dealing with these guys and it's one of those continuing nightmares. 

webhostingtalk.com that suzi suggested has LOTS and LOTS of info about canaca.com. I did a search in there you're gonna hate not having read this before....

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=1483&highlight=canaca.com

I recall that you mentioned that you'd been with these guys for some time now maybe a year or more I dont recall. 
.... point being is that the thread above was started 03-29-2000. and a Mod closed it on 04-03-2000. 

Oh man this is a HOOT!!! I'm sorry, I'm not laughing at your misfortunes with canaca so please dont get me wrong. This is what the Mod said in yet another post about canaca on 04-03-2000.

"This topic is being closed to prevent an outbreak of disbelief at how dumb canaca must believe the members here are. Read bobbydigitals own admission under general web hosting posted 15 minutes before this "reply" under yet another name. I have no comment one way or another about canaca but suggest anyone wanting to host with them read both threads to get an idea of their business practices."

The scoop about canaca and all info about these guys was out there 3 years ago... almost not quite 3 years.... a little research on the web before you signed up with them would have saved you alot of grief. 
It's good that you're telling people now ........ these threads tell much the same story.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/searc...d=826976&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

Good luck to you, I hope that you get some resolve soon.

DS


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=928&highlight=canaca.com

"Careful of canaca.com for a couple of reasons:
They are resellers for communitech.net (check their IP address--it's owned by communitech.net). They also offer plans that are identical to the communitech.net reseller plans. This could be a major problem because if you buy from them and then they allow you to resell under their resellers agreement, and then they either leave communitech.net or do something that gets them kicked off, you lose not only your account but all accounts you have resold (because canaca had resold them to you and they have to keep their account open in order for your account to remain open). They also post numerous questions in communitech's support forums (including one complaining about communitech's name being in the header of an email that went to their clients):
QUOTE:
Any E-mail that was sent to me at canaca.com came with this information with it, at the end of the page.
From [email protected] Mon May 31 01:22:10 1999
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from smtp11.bellglobal.com ([204.101.251.53]) by mars.communitech.net ; Mon, 31 May 1999 01:22:10 -600
Received: from sandro.bellglobal.com (HSE-TOR-ppp35061.sympatico.ca [209.226.131.160])
by smtp11.bellglobal.com (8.8.5/8.8.5) with SMTP id CAA13945
for <[email protected]>; Mon, 31 May 1999 02:24:51 -0400 (EDT)
Message-Id: <4.1.19990531022337.0093a1e0>
X-Sender: [email protected]
X-Mailer: QUALCOMM Windows Eudora Pro Version 4.1
Date: Mon, 31 May 1999 02:23:49 -0700
To: [email protected]
From: sandrolina <[email protected]>
Mime-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="us-ascii"

I also would think that our clients got the same thing.

[This message has been edited by canaca (edited May 31, 1999).]
END QUOTE

What troubles me most about canaca.com is that they also operate under the domain name nortel.to. Nortel is a large communications corporation that will probably not take kindly to some reseller of web hosting using their good name and reputation to resell hosting while pretending that they are the actual owners of the servers. When the real Nortel come down on canaca.com's nortel.to shell, well...I'd hate to be depending on them to be reselling services to me so that I kind resell them to some poor slob who doesn't know enough to thoroughly check out their host...
Just my 2 cents."


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 18, 2002)

Well after all, I only posted to lose a little business for Canaca.com. I can't save the World


Did I win? Sure I did. I learned to do more checking of anyone I spend money with, on the Inet or the local store.

Am I perfect? No not yet I still learn.

I leave this post knowing it is one of many, I have placed to warn not just of Canaca.com. It is better to have learned how the system works, than about 1 bad Reseller.

Thanks for all the ideas, & joining in on a very little talked about subject. I am on to bigger & better things than Canaca.com, just another stone along the way.

Night Hawk


----------

